

Awesomely bizarre light show freaks out Norway - lt
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/12/09/awesomely-bizarre-light-show-freaks-out-norway/

======
lovskogen
I'm in Norway, not freaked out.

Altho I enjoyed Adam Curry's crackpot theory on it being related to the large
hadron collider and the Obama visit.

~~~
Deestan
I'm in Norway and not freaked out either, but I'm mildly entertained by the
news coverage:

\- The TV2 news' only comment from the locals, paraphrased as "What the fuck
was that?" ("Ka i hælvete va det?")

\- UFOologists claiming that "this defies physics as we know it".

\- Russian Military Official A claiming that this was definitely a missile,
while Russian Political Official B claiming that this was definitely not a
missile.

------
mbrubeck
The rocket/missile explanation was the first thing I thought of. It looks
pretty much the same as some U.S. military missile tests I saw in southern
California. (Those ones didn't malfunction and spiral, but they left the same
sort of glowing trails in the evening sky.)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discusson: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=986967>

Also lunk to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=986075>

------
kolosy
didn't russia already cop to this being a failed test?

[http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/12/10/world/internationa...](http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/12/10/world/international-
us-russia-missile-failure.html)

